# Christensen CC tools ur FAVS?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, so I am ready to throw out my cheap pin brush I bought.
Anyway, can you tell us newer Hav owners which CC brush and comb is your fav and the size and where you purchased it. If you would also like to tell us the type of coat it goes through, that may be helpful.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sam375,
Here are a couple of links to good threads:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8896&highlight=brushes

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6812&highlight=combs+brushes


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My two favorite grooming tools are both from CC:

#005 long tooth comb

oblong 27mm pin brush in beechwood (basic pins, not brass, etc.)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kimberly, 
Have you tried the new wood pin brushes that Leslie and others are raving about? What do you think?


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

*bite the bullet or keep trying?*

I want to get a CC brush. I just don't know if I should go with the one kimberly uses or do the wood. Harry isn't really a silky coat, he's more of a soft, wavy, frizzy coat.
I just don't know if the wood would get in there good enough for him.
He has really starting matting up, and in odd places, like his muzzle.

I guess he is losing his puppy coat? He is 8 months old now.

Not sure if I should buy the coat handlers and try that along with a CC brush, or just bite the bullet and shave him myself.
Especially with all the rain we have been having.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I still love my cheap rotating comb, but don't use it as much since I got the CC stagger tooth comb. Also, since using EFA supplement, they are much easier to brush because their hair is not so dry. I also have a CC pin brush that is great, especially on Shelby. She has longer hair.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

If he's blowing coat, I think you'll need more than whichever brush you choose. (I have the highly recommended CC pin brush #27.) I also have the CC Buttercomb #005 and the Buttercomb #011. Kimberly, Jane, and several others recommended all these. Harry has a nice, beautiful coat, I'd hate to cut it, but, as you can see from my avatar, I like full coats. One day I may cave in, but I don't see it in the near future.

I use the brush, but Tucker doesn't like it much, I want to get the wooden one as soon as I can buy another tool. Most often I seem to use the 005 for regular grooming, then just brush to finish up when I'm done. 

I believe Leslie uses the wood pin brush on Tori and loves it. Tori has a very full coat.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheri~ You're right, I _love_ the wood pin brush. I mostly use it and the #000 Buttercomb (I'm saving to get the #005) I have the #011, but don't have to use it all that often now that she's finished blowing coat. I also use the #008 for her face and topknot. Up until I got the wood pin brush, I used the 20mm Fusion brass pin brush. Tori really didn't like it, though, I think because it pulls hair _a lot_ more than the wood one does.

Sam~ Tori's coat isn't completely silky, either (only on her ears, tail and back legs). The wood brush works much better, than the brass pin one, on her cottony areas. If Harry's got a cottony coat, I'd definitely recommend the wood pins over the metal. However, if he's blowing coat a comb is the best 'defense'


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi-
I need all the advice I can get.
He is definately not all silky. Leslie, he sounds like yours. Silky tail, ears and his wings on the back legs. He has gotten wavier, and is more of a soft cotton.
Part of me thinks that I should try the coat handler and shell out $$ for some CC tools, and a supplement....
Then I was reading online (not in this forum) that a silky Hav blows coat and then a silky coat comes back in.
BUT that a more soft cottony coat Hav can take like 2 years for its full adult coat to come completely in. So, that makes me just want to grab the clippers. 

I LOVE the full coat too, but lately I see a difference in him matting more.
So, I wonder what to do?
I have the time to brush him, but just not every night.
I have heard great things about coat handler from this forum.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

*I hope I don't regret it???*

Ok, so I decided to hang in there.
I order the wood brush, coat handler and a coarse/fine all in one comb, not CC, my bill was already close to 60 just with those 3 items.
I thought it was a decent site for $ on the CC brushes, if anyone wants to check it out.
https://a1petsupply.com/secure_html/index.html

Well, I figure that even if I do end up shaving him, he will eventually need these item when it grows back....although that would probably take forever.
I was considering the EFA but I am afraid it will send him into pussing pie territory again. At least I will be giving it a good chance with the coat handler.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Sam,

You won't regret it!
I *love *my wooden pin CC brush and I'm sure you''ll love yours too. 
I'm using Coat Handler products and really like them.

I just noticed the CC comb I have is a 0002...so I'm not sure which one I have or why.

These are tools that you'll always need and use and I bet you'll be really glad you ordered them!

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Like it was mentioned earlier, each Havanese is different. I've tried the wooden pin brush on a couple of my dogs (very different coats) and couldn't stand it. I'm glad to see some of you like it.

Good luck, Sam.


----------

